# Oracle Touch noise



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

I have this strange noise when machine is heating up. It is the same noise as this video I have found. My machine is a few months out of warranty. Does anyone know how to fix it please?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds like a shortage of water in the boiler or partially blocked with limescale.

What water do you use in it -tap ? filter ?. Do you descale it regularly ?


----------



## Tigermad (Sep 7, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> It sounds like a shortage of water in the boiler or partially blocked with limescale.
> 
> What water do you use in it -tap ? filter ?. Do you descale it regularly ?


Hubby uses the cleaning cycle and descale. We use filtered tap water. Other sites suggest it's the solenoid that needs replacing. Will descale at the weekend and see if it still does it. It’s not as bad as the video and only made a clicking sound for a second this morning after I plugged it out for an hour before turning on.


----------

